# Word, Text verschiebt den ganzen Inhalt



## ziriander (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Wenn ich in Word in einem mehrseitigen Dokument in z.B. Seite 3 nachträglich Text einfüge, dann verschiebt der restliche Text im ganzen Dokument. Das ist recht nervig, vor allem wenn man will das Überschriften auf den jeweiligen Seiten oben stehen und nicht mitten auf den Seiten lehre Flächen auftauchen.

Weiß jemand ob man das ändern kann ?

Danke für eure Hilfe
ziriander


----------



## Grimreaper (10. Dezember 2006)

Klingt so als hättest du den Text nur mit Leerzeilen positioniert. Statt den Leerzeilen klickst du auf die Überschriften, die oben auf einer Seite stehen sollen, dann auf Format > Absatz > Zeilen- und Seitenumbruch > Seitenumbruch oberhalb. Dann verrückt der Text nicht mehr.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## ziriander (10. Dezember 2006)

Das ist eigentlich noch zu umständlich, da ich dann alle Überschriften bearbeiten muss. Bei Dokumenten von 60 - 70 Seiten doch recht aufwendig. Ich weiß das es eine Funktion gibt, die statt alles nach unten zu verrutschen einfach eine neue Seite einfügt. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich das finde.


----------



## duckdonald (10. Dezember 2006)

Im Menü Einfügen->Manueller Umbruch kannst du Seitenumbruch auswählen, dann wird ab der Stelle wo der Coursor gerade ist eine neue Seite angefangen.

Also bei dir in dem Fall den Coursor ans Ende der vorhergehenden Seite wo du einfügen willst und dann Seitenumbruch 2x (einmal für eingefügtes und einmal für nachfolgenden Text).

bye DuckDonald


----------

